# Shepherd's pie for 100?



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

I'm trying to find a recipe for Shepherd's Pie for about 100. Or 50. The Angelfire link isn't working and I can't find one in the Growlies link.

Any other website I can check out? Thanks.

Susan
[email protected]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hey good luck!

You will need lots of leftover roast beef!


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

I plan on using chopped meat, cookied with onions. Then add some cooked carrots and maybe some peas. How many pounds of potatoes should i make for the topping? Maybe get a 20 pound bag and just see how much I need?

I have an enormous lasagna pan. Will make maybe some BBQ chicken and veggie rice.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You will need the full amount of potatoes, probably more.

Classic Shepherd's pie:

a layer of ground cooked roast beef (I grind raw or caramelized onions with the meat)
a layer of peas
a layer of creamed corn
a layer of mashed potatoes


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

I never thought of putting creamed corn in. I like it, thanks.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

In Québec sheppard pie is actually called pate chinois, or Chinese pie. It is made with uncooked ground beef, cooked with onions topped with creamed corn and potato.



I know when Kim read this, she will most likely disagree with me. This will only show that this is the kind of dish where every family have their own recipe.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I heard that!

Uncooked hamburger doesn't impart the same flavour/texture as cooked roast beef.

You will just have to sample the real thing.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You got that wrong, I make the real thing! You'll have to taste it to see the errors of your way.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I have, unfortunately!


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Creamed Corn in English Shepherds Pie? Since when did shepherds in England eat creamed corn?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It's a local thing Rachel. No peas but creamed corn. It brings moisture to the mixture. It's really good when home made.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

My family's shepard pie is pot roast with gravy shredded coarsely, shredded carrots (raw) and then a mound of mashed potatoes, sharp cheddar to top it off.....my kids loved it.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Grandma's shephard's pie was always with the leftovers from the roast lamb, so i can't help you beef folks out!

Although, Shroom, your's sounds yummy - maybe because pot roast is one of my favorite comfort foods! :lips:


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

shroomgirl, the carrots you put in are shredded and raw? You put them on top of the meat, then add the spuds?


----------

